# Brand New in Dubai



## LittleFrances (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I'm moving to Dubai in less than 2 weeks and I'm so excited!!!

But I'm kind of scared too...i'm 21, female and I'm coming alone...I'll be working for a bank...everyone seems to be married and quiet down there so I'm scared I'll get bored or something...

Is it easy to meet new people in Dubai? Are there any young professionnals that are not necessarily married with 2 kids?

Where's the best place to live? 

Do you think I'll managed with 5000D given that I'm not paying rent ( the bank does that for me)

Gosh, I have about a zillion questions but if you guys could tell me a bit more about everything....

Thanks!!


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Dubai's a big metropolis and there are lots of people of different ages and backgrounds. 

So - chances are good you'll find some great people to hang out with. 

But - to boost your chances - you may want to consider getting involved in some group activities and meet like-minded people - check out this site and pick an interest - or three - to pursue: Dubai Info: Living in Dubai | Working in Dubai | Activities

Also, i reckon that a lot of people aren't game to talk to people in normal everyday situations - be it in a supermarket, gym, mall, or - heaven forbid - a busy funky bar with a good mixed crowd! Take a chance - live outside your comfort zone! 

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## dalemcburnie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm in pretty much the same boat, flying out on 28th, I know some people who are already out there and a friend how moves out on the 15th, everything I told is that boredom in sprawling metropolis can be very easily avioded with the shopping and what not! 5000AED (per month i assume) seems a little low but that depends on what you have to pay for and what your employer is paying for. I'm sure you'll easily make friends with the people you work with as they'll have been in the same situation at some point.

Like the guy above says getting a decent book about Dubai is handy, the best I've come across while getting my shizzle together is Dubai Explorer: The Complete Residents Guide - is on Amazon or from Waterstones, (other bookshops are available)

Hope thats of some use to you.

Dale


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Everyone should have a copy of Dubai Explorer.

For things to do get Time Out every week. It is just Dhs 5 and has masses of useful information.

There are many younger and unmarried people in Dubai.



LittleFrances - no such thing as the best place to live - depends on what you like & where you will be working. Have a read through threads from the past couple of months (and all the stickys) and you'll find masses of useful info. Your salary will be AED 5,000 pm? It is not much, but a single person can manage on that if rent is paid. You just have to be smart in how you spend it.

-


----------



## LittleFrances (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh god guys...now I don't want to come anymore....boredom will be uncontrolable if I can't even shop??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you not do any research on cost of living before you accepted the job?


AED 5,000 pm is equivalent to just GBP 700 or USD 1,350 per month. 



_


----------



## billybreezer (Jun 10, 2008)

LittleFrances said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in less than 2 weeks and I'm so excited!!!
> 
> ...


You should enjoy Dubai...lots of singles here..and loads to do for everyone..

The 5000 AED cannot be said to be high or low... Pay packages depend on a lot of factors...

Firstly, the kind of accomodation the bank will be giving you...will it be a studio flat? Shared flat? Location? 

Also how much of banking exp. do you possess? At 21 Im guessing not quite a lot...so a package of around 10k-12k is good, but then again depends on your nationality...if you are from the Western Hemisphere, it might be less than the market value..

Cheers, and good luck


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

billybreezer said:


> You should enjoy Dubai...lots of singles here..and loads to do for everyone..
> 
> *The 5000 AED cannot be said to be high or low*... Pay packages depend on a lot of factors...
> 
> ...


?? The fact is that AED 5,000 is a low salary. To say otherwise is disingenuous.


-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

5000 is very low, and if they are paying you such a low salary I wouldn't have any huge expectations about where they are going to let you live


----------



## billybreezer (Jun 10, 2008)

Lol..you HAVE been warned by the Senior citizens!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

billybreezer said:


> Lol..you HAVE been warned by the Senior citizens!!


How to win friends & influence people? Being rude to those of us who spend hours every week trying to help people, by telling them the truth, won't get you very far around here. Please reconsider your tone.


-


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

i have to agree 5000 dhs is quite low.


----------



## kariem1510 (Jul 1, 2008)

hey LittleFrances:
well there are lots of things to do in dubai, lots of places to go too.
but ofcourse u always have to paynothing comes for free..
about meeting new people. i'm not sure it's that easy, i have been here for 7 month and i still haven't met someone new away from work.
the thing is 500o dhs is not that much..u will save next to nothing.I think you should try to renegotiate the offer if you can. you will spend around 1500 dhs on food, maybe another 1500 on taxis,you will spend like 200-300 dirhams every weekend on outings, you'll pretty much spend it all.
you know Dubai is the 40th most expensive city in the world, topping the list are london, Geneva, oslo, Stockholm and cities like that.


----------

